
PyPy's future directions - jemeshsu
http://lostinjit.blogspot.com/2011/10/pypys-future-directions.html
======
overgard
I think one of the most exciting things about PyPy that sometimes get lost is
that it's not only a great interpreter, it's a great interpreter construction
toolset. I like python the language itself quite a bit, but if I were writing
an interpreter for a new language PyPy would probably be the platform I'd want
to implement it on.

~~~
po
Hmm... I wonder how hard a native CoffeeScript on pypy would be...

~~~
piranha
Or JavaScript, that would work as well.

~~~
po
It seems like it already has the beginnings of javascript support:

[https://bitbucket.org/pypy/lang-
js/src/de89ec32a7dc/js/jsgra...](https://bitbucket.org/pypy/lang-
js/src/de89ec32a7dc/js/jsgrammar.txt)

compare:

[http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-
script/documentation/docs...](http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-
script/documentation/docs/grammar.html)

------
gnuvince
I was doing a homework for an algorithms class today. I wrote a quick
implementation in Python with some quickcheck tests to make sure it worked
correctly. Running 10,000 tests with CPython 2.7 took 136s on my laptop. For
fun, I tried with the latest PyPy and it ran the 10,000 tests in 30s. This is
very impressive and I am definitely going to start using PyPy more often.

------
odiroot
I have been recently porting to Python (with NumPy) some badly written C++
code. I was really shocked that the performance drops nearly 100 times
(because of many nested loops).

NumPy working on PyPy would probably get me really near original performance.
And it's not the advanced features I hope for -- ndarray and basic linalg
operations is all I need to do my thesis.

Anyway guys, great job so far, looking forward to the future.

~~~
femngi
You should read <http://www.scipy.org/PerformancePython> if you haven't
already seen it since it deals with the performance of nested loops. The only
issue I guess would be portability, for example to PyPy.

~~~
odiroot
I totally missed this guide. I'd definitely use Cython to optimize this.

Previously I used Cython to wrap original C++ code and it performed really
well but I got numerical differences in result.

------
thadeus_venture
What are the options for using pypy with wsgi?

~~~
masklinn
Any pure-python WSGI server works: gunicorn, cherrypy's server,
wsgiref/werkzeug.serve, probably Aspen.

I'm pretty certain mod_wsgi does not work with Pypy (it uses Python's
embedding API, which Pypy does not implement), I have no idea about uWSGI
although messages like this:
<http://lists.unbit.it/pipermail/uwsgi/2011-March/001641.html> make me thing
it should be possible.

~~~
JeffJenkins
Also, Tornado, which _may_ be twice as fast:

[http://groups.google.com/group/python-
tornado/browse_thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/python-
tornado/browse_thread/thread/720d792eda762a6a)

~~~
masklinn
As far as I know, while a Tornado (framework) application can run in a WSGI
server via _tornado.wsgi_ , Tornado's evented server does _not_ support
mounting WSGI application.

thadeus_venture was specifically asking about WSGI.

------
vog
Why does the official Python development still take part in CPython rather
than PyPy? Is there anything seriously wrong with PyPy, so it can't replace
CPython by now?

~~~
dmbaggett
The main reason, aside from simple inertia, is that C extension API support is
still only alpha.

